# Plus point of keeping pigeons



## santoferris (Aug 22, 2000)

Here a plus point of keeping these birds- It was my twin boys 6th birthday the other day and they invited some 20 friends ( hooligans) over. Who turned my place upside down ( in the bargain I got a wife beating -verbal ofcourse). 
Anyway it was a great success as for a going home present we gave each of the kids a pigeon.- Saved us a costly gift as with a few day all are back with me..

so keeping pigeons is a plus point at times


----------



## Pigeon_boy (Dec 22, 2000)

I agree with you there are some cool birds out there the color,sizes,breeds,and performing puroses.


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

yeah they are cool i have a pigeon that had it's first egg and i'm really excited i hope i do every thing for it right and i hope the mother and father don't abandoned it should i seperate the male from the the female and the baby oh yeah were i in houghton michigan and there is still snow what should i do i have them in a big cage in a big room they can fly in the cage still but what about the baby what should i do please help me oh e-mail at 
[email protected]
if you can help Luke Kerttu


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

If you want the egg to hatch, don't seperate the hen from the cock, he will help out with the sitting duties. Cocks ususally set from about 10 am to 4 pm each day, leaving the balance of the day to the hen for setting.
Regarding their housing, try to just leave them alone during this time. They prefere a consistant daily schedule. Feed and water at the same time, etc. Pigeons usually hatch two eggs. If the eggs are fertil, they will hatch aftere 14 to 18 days. Any longer than this, you can then remove the eggs from the nest because they are not fertil. Pigeons slow down the family producing during cold weather. When the weather warms, they get more active with nest building and raising squabs. See if you can pick up a book called Pigeons, by Matthew M. riends, Pub. by Barrion's. Cost is about $6.00. This is an excellent pigeon owner's manual. 
Good luck, let us know how things go.
Regards,
Bigbird


----------

